# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große RAM-Test: Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher brauche ich?



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große RAM-Test: Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher brauche ich?*

						Wofür brauche ich Arbeitsspeicher? Worauf muss ich beim Kauf von RAM-Modulen achten? Welche RAM-Module sind für welchen Nutzer empfehlenswert? In unserem RAM-Test und unserer RAM-Bestenliste finden Sie Ihren passenden Arbeitsspeicher und alles, was Sie zum Kauf von RAM-Modulen wissen sollten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große RAM-Test: Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher brauche ich?*


----------



## LastManStanding (27. September 2019)

*AW: [PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große RAM-Test: Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher brauche ich?*

Ich glaube an 16GB RAM sind wir auch in der Spielewelt  schon stellenweise vorbei. Mehr als 16GB ist noch kein muss aber Definitiv schon Lohnenswert in einigen Titeln.

Tja da ich für meine 16 GB CL15 3000 wahrscheinlich grad mal ein Kinobesuch für 2. raus hätte trotz Rest Garantie und 180€ momentanen Auslaufpreis hab ich die Riegel einfach mal zu den Neuen gesteckt....
49GB RAM werden wohl erstmal noch ein bis 2 Wochen reichen!


----------



## Research (27. September 2019)

*AW: [PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große RAM-Test: Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher brauche ich?*

Habe 32GByte in Notebook von 2011.
Firefox hat mal 28GByte haben wollen.


----------



## HisN (27. September 2019)

*AW: [PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große RAM-Test: Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher brauche ich?*

Der große Arbeitsspeichertest sagt nicht aus welche Games getestet wurden. Davon hängts ja am Ende ab, ob 16GB "reichen" oder nicht.
Von der verwendeten Software und den angelegten Settings. Gibt Speicherfresser und gibt genügsame Software.
Und man könnte meinen, das jemand der 32GB RAM im Rechner hat auch anders mit den Ressourcen umgeht als jemand der "nur" 16GB steckt. 
Warum sollte ich z.b. immer den Browser schließen (der 8GB RAM belegt), wenn ich genug RAM im Rechner habe, zum zocken? Ist doch völlig umsonst^^


----------



## Tolotos66 (27. September 2019)

*AW: [PCGH-Ratgeber] Der große RAM-Test: Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher brauche ich?*

Habe passend zu meiner Vega den RAM von 16 auf 32GB aufgerüstet und dem HBCC schön viel davon zugeteilt 
Ich würde bei neuen Builds nicht mehr unter 32GB empfehlen. Die Preise geben es ja auch her.
Gruß T.


----------

